# Phone menu not showing in instrument display.



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi

I'm just getting to grips with my 2010 spec Phaeton which was registered in the UK in Sept 2009.
It has the RNS 810 navigation system, and the build spec shows it was factory fitted with "{PTE} mobile phone preparation rSAP."
The phone menu does not appear in the central display in the instrument cluster. Also the phone and voice recognition buttons on the steering wheel are not functioning. The RNS 810 manual seems to show that the menu should be there to pair phones, and the buttons should work.
I have an Iphone 4S with IOS 6.01 and I can get it to pair and make and receive calls by making the phone discoverable and purely using the 810 screen controlss. Also, when I play music using the Bluetooth link, sound only comes through the right channel. I understand the Iphone can be problematical, and have tried a number of other phones which are shown as compatible, but each is the same.
My understanding is that, even when no phone is paired, the phone menu should show in the multi display screen and the phone buttons should function to enable pairing.
I have searched the web, but the only suggestion I have seen is that the Bluetooth module may need to be rebooted by unplugging from the system and reconnecting.
Does anyone have any suggestions please? Where is the Bluetooth module in my car? Is my understanding of how it should work correct? Or am I missing something?
Many thanks. Glynn


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Glynn,

Welcome to the forum!

On Bluetooth, the manual isn't very explicit although it shows the general setup. Unfortunately, the drawing doesn't show the Bluetooth adapter controller 3D0 035 385A (in your case) which is part of the UHV Premium Light phone prep. It sits electrically between the phone system controller in the boot and the handset cabling available to the arm rest. I assume you don't actually have a wired handset, since it's no longer legal to pick up when on the move.

The Bluetooth adapter box controller above is a rectangular device that appears to be mounted in the arm rest or in the central divider, although I can't find a drawing that confirms this.

It's normal for the telephone sound to come only out of the right hand speaker (for RHD) so perhaps the music is defaulting to that.

The optional cordless VW Bluetooth '2nd handset' is simply paired by pressing the Mute button for 5 secs when it beeps, after which it beeps again up to two minutes later when it has connected. The manual doesn't elaborate any more than that, referring us to the phone Operating Manual.

Chris


*UHV Premium Light phone prep* (click for full size)


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Silky6053 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm just getting to grips with my 2010 spec Phaeton which was registered in the UK in Sept 2009.
> It has the RNS 810 navigation system, and the build spec shows it was factory fitted with "{PTE} mobile phone preparation rSAP."
> ...


Hi Glynn,

Firstly, as you have the RNS810, it it pretty safe to assume that you have a GP2 (i.e. upgraded interior but not face lifted front)

If this is the case, I am a little surprised of the behaviour you describe and that that the iPhone works at all, as it should not work in anyway with a GP2. Nor should there be any option to 'stream' music, these options only arrived with the GP3 (i.e. face lift) 

So what I suspect is going on here is that you car might well have been fitted with a GP3 bluetooth module which would allow it to work with an iPhone and bluetooth streaming, but it is not what I would call compatible with a GP2. This might also explain why you do not have anything in the instrument cluster, as that module would not know would not know what to do with the signals as it uses 'different' software and why the streaming is not working as well I one would like.

What we really need is a VCDS scan of the car so that we can see which module you have, and if it is a GP3 module or something else weird going on.

Looking at the picture Chris provided, says that the module is located under rear parcel shelf, so visual inspection is also an option. 

Unless you have the privacy handset option (unlikely as there was only 1 GP2 that had that option to my knowledge - GN10 OTE) there should be nothing related to the phone under the arm rest. If your storage compartment is a 'hand deep', this is indeed the case, if it is a 1/3 of that, then you have 'bits' there as well.

Keep us posted on what you find out. 

Regards,

Johan


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Johan's update is very interesting.

The Bluetooth controller was changed from suffix A to suffix B in Nov 2009, so perhaps there was indeed a transition to more capability that wasn't supported in the RNS810 at first. The RNS810 is 3D0 035 005 and can also come with suffix X/A/B/C/CX, but I don't have any dates or car serial numbers.

The Bluetooth controller is not shown in the previous drawing I posted, so I suspect the location 'under rear shelf' only relates to the mobile phone controller, partly because it might not achieve Bluetooth radio coverage from behind the metal panels in the boot.

Chris


*Phone Prep parts - Bluetooth Controller is item 1. *
(Item 3 is the phone antenna attached above the rear window)


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Paximus said:


> Johan's update is very interesting.
> 
> The Bluetooth controller was changed from suffix A to suffix B in Nov 2009, so perhaps there was indeed a transition to more capability that wasn't supported in the RNS810 at first. The RNS810 is 3D0 035 005 and can also come with suffix X/A/B/C/CX, but I don't have any dates or car serial numbers.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris,

What I suspect might well be going on here is that the original customer that bought the car, which is likely to have been a demonstrator, tried to pair their iPhone and it did not work. The dealer looked in desperation for a 'later' model of the controller that might work so as to not 'loose the deal' and did a trial and error approach to see what would work and found that this controller did work after a fashion and that might have been enough to keep the customer happy. (bet that was also done under warranty)
That is then why the car is now equipped with the 'wrong' controller for the phone. 

This is just my gut feel based on the capability of dealer networks and the general level of experience with the car by the dealers.

I could be completely wrong about this...

Regards,


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys

Many thanks for the quick responses.
Nothing in armrest, so lowered shelf in boot.
The Bluetooth controller is labelled 7P6 035 730B. I have taken some pics but am not in a position to post them at the moment. An internet search seems to identify that number with the RNS 510, which I understand is effectively a smaller version of the 810.
I unplugged the cable from the unit, and lost Bluetooth. I re attached it and it worked the same as before. Still no phone menu in the multi function display, nor voice recognition. I have bought the car with a VW warrantee, but have a friend with VAG equipment. Any ideas on my next course of action please?
Thanks again. Glynn


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Silky6053 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Many thanks for the quick responses.
> Nothing in armrest, so lowered shelf in boot.
> ...


That is a little confusing with a Passat part no in there, was trying to look at my GP3, but I was to chicken to pull the shelf down when it did not come down with medium force... and I have not got access to a VCDS, so not sure what is right and what is wrong. (how easily does the shelf come down anyway??)
But the RNS 810 is basically a warmed over RNS 510... hmm, not sure, anyone else with GP2/GP3 experience / VCDS that can look this part up on their cars?

Regards,

Johan


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Stranger and stranger...

The 7P6 035 730B Bluetooth controller you have is used in a whole raft of VW vehicles, but not Phaeton (Eos/Golf/Jetta/Passat/CC/Scirocco/Sharan/Tiguan/Touran). It's now replaced since Feb 2011 with 5K0 035 730B.

It sound like Johan was right, and the original dealer found a working substitute. The Phaeton part is £865 but the 5K0 part is £381, so if it works better it's a fair swap!

The RNS-510 radio is part 3C0 035 684.

Chris


PS - the rear shelf lowers after you have removed 5 screws at the rear (of the car) and 4 screws at the front whilst lying in an ungainly fashion on your back in the boot. The screws are different lengths, so don't get them mixed up...


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks guys.

As I'm 6'4" I'm sure I looked extremely ungainly whilst breaking my back leaning over the boot lip! It wasn't that difficult, but a little pressure was needed to pull the shelf down because it was also secured by trim clips.

I think Johan is probably right. But the parcel shelf doesn't seem to ever have been previously removed - the screws weren't marked in any way, neither the parcel shelf screws, nor the Bluetooth module screws. Everything appeared as factory fitted. (too much training in a former life!). There has only been one previous owner.
The difficulty is would the 5K0 035 730B solve the menu and stalk phone controls problem?

I bought the car from a VW main dealer with a VW warrantee for twelve months. I particularly wanted voice recognition, and was told it had it. I have the option of returning it within 30 days, but don't really want to because it is a good, low mileage example. I can certainly discuss it with the dealer to see what they offer.

Is my problem something anyone has come across before? Or any other ideas?

Thanks again. Glynn


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Just looked at phone compatibility on the Ross-Tech site

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Telephone_Retrofitting#Installation_.26_Wiring

and unless I am wrong, it appears to indicate the 7P part supersedes the 5K part. Unless my relative ignorance has let me down again!


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Glynn,

You are ahead of me, there's a merry chase in that list of yours! It shows that 5K0 parts were leapfrogged by 7P0 parts which were leapfrogged by 5K0 parts half a dozen times, with 7P0 top of the heap at the time the list was made up. I bet there was a different revision of the RNS-810 central display software each time. We probably need some scans of 2009 and later cars to see what software and hardware versions they are running on the RNS-810 and the Bluetooth controller.

So far there aren't many forum members who post with later cars, but there are surely a few on the sidelines who might chip in. Are you willing to post a VCDS scan of your car?

Sounds like your previous life will be needed par excellence in fixing up this one.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Chris

I'll try to get a VCDS scan done by my mate, and I'm more then happy to post details on forum. It's great to be able to share info and help. I'm back to the selling dealer in a couple of days for some documentation, so I'll see how I go on.

Thanks again.
Regards - Glynn


----------



## Realist42 (May 14, 2006)

Silky6053 said:


> Hi Chris
> 
> I'll try to get a VCDS scan done by my mate, and I'm more then happy to post details on forum. It's great to be able to share info and help. I'm back to the selling dealer in a couple of days for some documentation, so I'll see how I go on.
> 
> ...



Hi Glynn,

There are a couple of things we know, and this is what the people at the factory has told me that the iPhone will not work with a GP2 - full stop. This is because there is no support for the HFP (hands free profile as the iPhone can not do rSAP) in the kit that went in the GP2.

This all part of my long saga about when I returned my GP2 some time ago - all on the forum if you want to read it.

Additionally, the GP1 (Only version with DVD sat nat) did support the HFP in some way the same people at the factory told me (I have never had a GP1, so I have not been able to verify this myself). This could account for some of the module versions we are seeing, as in some respects the kit that went in to the GP2 could be seen as a downgrade to the one that was in the GP1. With the kit in the GP1 being very Phaeton specific and the GP2 being more VW generic in functionality.

That alone makes your car an odd one as you have streaming and HFP support in a GP2, I find this very odd but also intriguing as there is other owners out there swearing at the lack of HFP support. 

A scan will definitely tell the full story of what is in there, and if I am unable to get the shelf down, I can scan in on Saturday when we have the meet up, as there is bound to be a VCDS among all the owners.

That shelf was really stuck up there, those clips/hooks did not want it to come down, and I don't much like pulling too hard. Might try again tomorrow.

Regards,

Johan


----------



## chiron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Glyn

My car is a sept 09 car , not sue of the build date.

I have tested iphone and as Johan says it should not and does not connect in my car which was straight from the dealer and not altered or changed. However I have some good news- potentially ( depending on what your controller actually is). If you can get hold of a Samsung Galaxy note 11 with the Android Jelly Bean OS it will work straight out of the box. No messing about with additional apps or rooting as per the old ICS software. This is probably this best phone on the market at the moment and solves the issue provided you can get an upgrade. 
Has your car got the MEDIA-IN connector? That is the way forward however I have yet to find someone who can confirm which parts are needed so I can get them ordered up?
Hope this helps.
cheers
Morgan


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Morgan

Thanks for that. I'll consider all alternatives.

I've bought an MDI connector from Ebay. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/280989550171?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I've not yet had the chance to fit it, but I'll post on the success (or otherwise)

Thanks again - Glynn


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Guys


I've not started a new thread because this also relates to the RNS 810. I've sourced a v.9 Navigation DVD for the unit (my current one is v.5). It loads to the hard drive as it should, but I am not able to use the 7 digit postcode search, or speed camera alerts, due to the current firmware.

I spoke to very helpful spares guy at a main VW dealership. He tells me, that according to a VW TPI a firmware upgrade is available specifically for the RNS 810 (not the RNS 510) and that they would charge an hours labour (£105) to upgrade my unit to give full functionality.

I know that it's as simple as inserting a CD with upgrade data into the unit, and letting it load, which I can do myself if I can source the upgrade details. I've searched the Net far and wide but can't find anything. Can anyone point me in the right direction please? Many thanks. Glynn.

I'll post on the outstanding above when I can get a scan done.


----------



## chiron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Glynn

It would be worth finding out if the firmware upgrade does anything else i.e. SD card capacity , bluetooth audio streaming, any chance your contact could get the full list?

Look forward to hearing the scan finding 
cheers
Morgan


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Glynn, Morgan:

Welcome (to both of you) to the forum!

When you folks have time, please fill in your location (does not have to be exact - UK is sufficient if you wish, but it is helpful if you mention what region of the country you are in) and the year and model of car that you have (e.g. 2006 V8) in your profile. By providing that information in your profile, the information will show up under your name on the left hand side of the screen (for an example, see the data under Johann and Chris's names on the left side of the screen).

That information - location and type of vehicle - is really important to other forum members who are trying to assist you by providing answers to questions you ask.

To access your profile and fill in this information, look up in the upper right hand area of your screen, you will see a menu line there entitled *My Settings*, with a downward pointing triangle beside it. Press this text, then choose the third line down on the drop-down menu that will appear, which is *Edit Profile*. You can then enter your location and vehicle type there, and finally, press the *Save Changes *button way down at the lower right of the Edit Profile page.

Thanks and once again, welcome to the forum.

Michael


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Michael - apologies and many thanks.

Glynn


----------



## chiron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Michael

Edited profile now, been meaning to do that for ages so thanks for the reminder.

regards
Morgan


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Thanks Glynn and Morgan, much appreciated!

Michael


----------



## chiron (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi Glynn

surfing around I found a whole section on the vw-navi website. The symptoms you have seem to be a known issue - which points to what others have said hear about the part being non-Phaeton. It might be worth having a read through some of the threads on there.

The other thing to think about is the rubbish iPhone signal that you have to put up with compared to a fully integrated aerial which the rSAP allows. 

When I had mine correctly set up I almost always dialled from the steering wheel menu rather than the touch screen, so if you get an opportunity to play with a car to see what functionality you are missing out on I would take it.

Hope this helps you get closer to sorting the problem.
regards
Morgan


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for that Morgan.

There's quite a lot to read!
When I took the rear shelf down, I did notice there was a purple lead with an aerial connector in the in the bluetooth loom. It was not connected - there was no aerial socket on the BT module. I realise some modules do have a socket.
Been time limited, but will continue to keep working through things.
Regards
Glynn


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys.

Finally did my VCDS scan and the results are below.

There are a number of malfunctioning controllers, and the results probably mean a lot more to you well informed guys, than they do to me. Any further ssistance will be greatly appreciated.

Many thanks - Glynn

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 6N0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 07 08 09 15 16 17 18 19 34 37 38 42 46 47 52 56
62 68 71 72 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZA8000500 Mileage: 47470km/29496miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
07-Control Head -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
34-Level Control -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
38-Roof Electronics -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
68-Wiper Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
71-Battery Charger -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 1010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CEX) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 G HW: 3D0 907 401 D
Component: 3.0TDI EDC17G000AG 0030 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWX3Z0I1858413
Coding: 0406002C191F0160
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 234FF155E1CED91

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 R HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 3,0 TDI RdW 3606 
Revision: --H04--- Serial number: 4525234
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 468948C132BCCC9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H35 0047 
Coding: 0008356
Shop #: WSC 00135 000 00000
VCID: 6BDFD975499ED11

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 139 D HW: 3D0 909 139 D
Component: Kessy 6850 
Revision: 00H22072 Serial number: VWX3Z0I1858413
Coding: 0004328
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2A511C7181E4089

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

1 Fault Found:
01176 - Key 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 8
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.07
Time: 10:49:28


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 907 048 HW: 3D0 907 048 
Component: J127 KBT vorn 0031 
Revision: ABH10001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J0173007
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: E3CF3155264E191

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 L
Component: Climatronic D1 2035 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2757E54592F6351

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 N HW: 3D0 937 049 N
Component: J519 6900 
Revision: -4005--- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 60810000AB211DC20100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 356B3F0D585A571

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0H Airbag 8.4E+ H12 0935 
Coding: 0012360
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254BEF4DE8FA271

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 K
Component: J527 3601 
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 479745C532B6D51

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 920 983 C HW: 3D0 920 983 C
Component: J285 KOMBI-INST. 0616 
Revision: KPH06V01 
Coding: 0039401
Shop #: WSC 00246 210 81322
VCID: 2953E37D80E2031

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.lbl
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AP
Component: J737__Standheizung 4405 
Revision: 00084000 Serial number: 09020869A00000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BDFD9754A9ED11

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-7L.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 3D0 920 983 C
Component: J533 GW-K-CAN TP20 0616 
Coding: 5FF2F3AC3B011003
Shop #: WSC 00246 210 81322
VCID: F0E54E19E3B8B29

2 Faults Found:
01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 159
Mileage: 46602 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.10
Time: 13:23:53

01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 159
Mileage: 46602 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.10
Time: 13:39:37


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2757E54592F6351

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 035 680 HW: 3D0 035 680 
Component: RNS-MID H10 0204 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J0173007
Coding: 020100000000002200
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: DDBB07ADC42A2F1

1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 159
Mileage: 46602 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.10
Time: 13:39:49


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 E
Component: Dachmodul 0802 
Coding: 0004157
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254BEF4DE8FA271

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 M
Component: 4Z HSG 8132 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3A712C317644B89

Part No: 3D2 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Part No: 3D2 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Part No: 3D0 959 703 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Part No: 3D0 959 704 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

Part No: 3D0 909 610 E
Component: 3O HDSG 2530

Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

1 Fault Found:
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 035 465 C HW: 3D0 035 465 C
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0120 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 00000000216266
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2143FB5DF8D2CB1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 035 680 HW: 3D0 035 680 
Component: RNS-MID H10 0204 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J0173007
Coding: 020100000000002200
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: DDBB07ADC42A2F1

1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 159
Mileage: 46602 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.10
Time: 13:39:49


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D2 955 120 B
Component: Front Wiper 3501 
Coding: 0013685
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 376832
VCID: 2143FB5DFCD2CB1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 244DF249E3C0DE9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 E
Component: 10 Einparkhilfe 1107 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2C5D1A698B10169

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone
Cannot be reached

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Friday,28,December,2012,16:23:51:32264
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3
Data version: 20120401
Glynn's Phaeton


Chassis Type: 6N0
Scan: 01 02 03 05 07 08 09 15 16 17 18 19 34 37 38 42 46 47 52 56
62 68 71 72 76 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3DZA8000500 Mileage: 47470km/29496miles

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
07-Control Head -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
34-Level Control -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
38-Roof Electronics -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
68-Wiper Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
71-Battery Charger -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
77-Telephone -- Status: Malfunction 1010

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CEX) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 907 401 G HW: 3D0 907 401 D
Component: 3.0TDI EDC17G000AG 0030 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWX3Z0I1858413
Coding: 0406002C191F0160
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 234FF155E1CED91

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09L-927-760.lbl
Part No SW: 09L 927 760 R HW: GS1 9.1 1.4 
Component: AG6 09L 3,0 TDI RdW 3606 
Revision: --H04--- Serial number: 4525234
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 468948C132BCCC9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3D0-614-517.lbl
Part No: 3D0 614 517 AK
Component: ESP 5.7 allrad H35 0047 
Coding: 0008356
Shop #: WSC 00135 000 00000
VCID: 6BDFD975499ED11

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. Labels: 3D0-909-13x-05.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 909 139 D HW: 3D0 909 139 D
Component: Kessy 6850 
Revision: 00H22072 Serial number: VWX3Z0I1858413
Coding: 0004328
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2A511C7181E4089

Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: ELV XXXX

1 Fault Found:
01176 - Key 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 8
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.07
Time: 10:49:28


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 07: Control Head Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 907 048 HW: 3D0 907 048 
Component: J127 KBT vorn 0031 
Revision: ABH10001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J0173007
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: E3CF3155264E191

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3D0-907-040.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 040 L
Component: Climatronic D1 2035 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2757E54592F6351

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 937 049 N HW: 3D0 937 049 N
Component: J519 6900 
Revision: -4005--- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 60810000AB211DC20100000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 356B3F0D585A571

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3D0-909-601.lbl
Part No: 3D0 909 601 E
Component: 0H Airbag 8.4E+ H12 0935 
Coding: 0012360
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254BEF4DE8FA271

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 7L6-953-549.lbl
Part No: 7L6 953 549 K
Component: J527 3601 
Coding: 0000011
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 479745C532B6D51

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3D0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 920 983 C HW: 3D0 920 983 C
Component: J285 KOMBI-INST. 0616 
Revision: KPH06V01 
Coding: 0039401
Shop #: WSC 00246 210 81322
VCID: 2953E37D80E2031

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 3D0-815-005.lbl
Part No: 3D0 815 005 AP
Component: J737__Standheizung 4405 
Revision: 00084000 Serial number: 09020869A00000
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 6BDFD9754A9ED11

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-7L.clb
Part No SW: 6N0 909 901 HW: 3D0 920 983 C
Component: J533 GW-K-CAN TP20 0616 
Coding: 5FF2F3AC3B011003
Shop #: WSC 00246 210 81322
VCID: F0E54E19E3B8B29

2 Faults Found:
01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 159
Mileage: 46602 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.10
Time: 13:23:53

01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 159
Mileage: 46602 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.10
Time: 13:39:37


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 34: Level Control Labels: 3D0-907-553.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 553 C
Component: LUFTFDR.-CDC- 3C3V0 1122 
Coding: 0005521
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 2757E54592F6351

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 035 680 HW: 3D0 035 680 
Component: RNS-MID H10 0204 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J0173007
Coding: 020100000000002200
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: DDBB07ADC42A2F1

1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 159
Mileage: 46602 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.10
Time: 13:39:49


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 38: Roof Electronics Labels: 3D0-907-135.lbl
Part No: 3D0 907 135 E
Component: Dachmodul 0802 
Coding: 0004157
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 254BEF4DE8FA271

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3D0-959-933.lbl
Part No: 3D0 959 933 M
Component: 4Z HSG 8132 
Coding: 0000040
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
VCID: 3A712C317644B89

Part No: 3D2 959 701 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet FS 0201

Part No: 3D2 959 702 H
Component: Tuersteuergeraet BF 0201

Part No: 3D0 959 703 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HL 0201

Part No: 3D0 959 704 G
Component: Tuersteuergeraet HR 0201

Part No: 3D0 909 610 E
Component: 3O HDSG 2530

Part No: 7L0 907 719 A
Component: Neigungssensor 0020

1 Fault Found:
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 7Lx-035-4xx-47.lbl
Part No SW: 3D0 035 465 C HW: 3D0 035 465 C
Component: 08K Audioverst. 0120 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 00000000216266
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2143FB5DF8D2CB1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3D0 035 680 HW: 3D0 035 680 
Component: RNS-MID H10 0204 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7J0173007
Coding: 020100000000002200
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: DDBB07ADC42A2F1

1 Fault Found:
01303 - Telephone Transceiver (R36) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 159
Mileage: 46602 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.10
Time: 13:39:49


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 68: Wiper Electr. Labels: None
Part No: 3D2 955 120 B
Component: Front Wiper 3501 
Coding: 0013685
Shop #: WSC 01065 000 376832
VCID: 2143FB5DFCD2CB1

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 71: Battery Charger Labels: 3D0-915-181.lbl
Part No: 3D0 915 181 D
Component: Batteriemanagement 2800 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 244DF249E3C0DE9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3D0-919-283.lbl
Part No: 3D0 919 283 E
Component: 10 Einparkhilfe 1107 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2C5D1A698B10169

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone
Cannot be reached

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Glynn,

Your scans show these things:




7th Dec - Key Fob transmission was corrupted, probably by some radio interference at that moment. Clear the DTC and ignore this unless it re-occurs frequently.


10th Dec - 12:23 clock time - Parking sensor module did not communicate successfully with the CAN Gateway, one failure event. Again, clear the DTC and see if it re-occurs.


10th Dec - 13:39 clock time - CAN Gateway, Navigation and Radio couldn't communicate with the Telephone transceiver. I suspect the 'Telephone transceiver' is the Bluetooth module, and that was when you posted that you unplugged it to make some tests.


Unspecified date - there is a wiring problem with the door handle light and the courtesy lighting in the mirror. Probably a plug not seated or reversed in the driver's door interior.


Neither VCDS scan could communicate with the Telephone transceiver at bus address 77. If this is the Bluetooth module, is it properly plugged in? If in fact it is trying to reach a Nokia transceiver mounted in the shelf in the boot, do you actually have one of these fitted?


The DTCs recorded are now historic (except for the courtesy illumination) so it is OK to 'Clear All DTCs' in VCDS and see what gets flagged up next time you scan.

Chris


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Chris

Many thanks for that - much appreciated.

You've identified the faults when I disconnected the bluetooth module.

I've cleared the DTCs and I'll see how I go on. I think I know what the wiring problem of the driver's door is. I'm awaiting a wing mirror indicator lens which was broken when I bought the car. Water has got into the indicator LEDs and they have become discoloured - so there may be a short.

re: _"Neither VCDS scan could communicate with the Telephone transceiver at bus address 77. If this is the Bluetooth module, is it properly plugged in? If in fact it is trying to reach a Nokia transceiver mounted in the shelf in the boot, do you actually have one of these fitted?"_

Could this be the hub of my original problem? i.e. the lack of phone display on the multi-function screen and no voice recognition. The bluetooth unit is properly plugged in, in the boot. I've got a photo of the module but can't paste it into this thread. From memory, there were other components in the boot, but I'm not sure what they are.

Thanks again - Glynn


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

I've had the car a little while now, and have been awaiting some remedial work from the main (Phaeton specialist!) VW dealer. I called them last week and, after repeated attempts to get someone to listen, spent some time explaining the problem above, and some other unrelated issues. I was assured all would be sorted when I visited. (it is not local)
I took the car in this morning and a technician said he understood I wanted the dealership to pair my phone for me! He then tried to pair my phone, using the steering wheel controls which don't work. After much head, and assorted orifice scratching, he said it doesn't work. This despite my prior contact and explanation. Two hours later it still wasn't sorted. I asked what the scan showed, and they said they hadn't done a scan, and didn't know how to resolve. I showed them MY scan, and they either had no interest, or couldn't understand. I'm not sure which.
After three hours I left the car with them and asked them to let me know when it is done. They've lent me a Passat. I'll post the result. So much for a Phaeton specialist reseller.

Glynn


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi guys

Finally got this sorted - well almost. Mind you the car has been with a VW main dealer for nearly FIVE weeks!

Johan was correct in his early post. The car was registered as a demonstrator in September 2009. It was bought by the first owner in Jan 2010, and he paid VW an inordinate amount of money to make it work with his IPhone. Hence the Treg Bluetooth controller. Unfortunately, all the other functionality was lost. He traded it in at three years old and I subsequently bought it having been assured all was working. I had previously obtained the VIN and checked the build, which showed it was factory fitted with Bluetooth with rSAP compatability. That was fine by me - I have a Nokia with rSAP and an IPhone which doesn't. So I was presented with the fact it wouldn't work properly with either phone.

The dealer tried various options and coding sequences, but couldn't get things to work. They were obviously concerned it would cost them and dragged their feet. Eventually, having been extremely patient, I pushed it through VW luxury car department. Long story, short. Within days they arranged for a specialist company to fit a Kufateq Fiscon basic plus system - having disconnected the VW unit. The result was a return to full integration with almost full functionality. The display and steering wheel controls work. The voice activation works via IPhone SIRI. The problem now is the IPhone's phonebook will not sync with the Fiscon, although dialled calls, received calls etc. are there. Nor are the contacts on the RNS810 head unit. It's not IPhone specific because the Nokia, and my wife's HTC and Samsung phones present the same problem. Looking at posts of Fiscon users on the Audi forums it might be a coding problem. I really can't face going back to the VW dealer - it's a distance away and I don't want to lose the car again. I'll speak to the installer, and/or Fiscon to try and resolve via VCDS.

On a very positive note, having got the car back it is even better than I remembered and I'm really enjoying driving it.

Glynn
Still things are much improved and the system is now usable. A2DP also works flawlessly


----------



## 09W12 (Jul 16, 2011)

*i phone / 2009 model 2010 spec*

Hi , My I phone paired 1st time via the steering wheel controls ,phone menu , that was the only way to do it , good old Kufatec Fiscon , connecting an I  made easy LOL "not" ,


----------



## Silky6053 (Dec 3, 2012)

Glory be! Everything is now working perfectly.

The Fiscon unit died this week. The installer replaced it with a new one, and everything is as it should be. I can even ask questions of SIRI on my IPhone over voice recognition. The first unit was obviously defective on install.

I'm hoping this is the end of my bluetooth problems.

Glynn


----------

